# rear suspension ?



## Rklnd Upstr (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a 95 3.o 4x4. We've had a long winter, and after the thaw, roads are nasty! My rear shocks needed replacing (no life, rusted). I went cheap, and got the low end Munroes. They are worse than what I had! Like I dont even have shocks on. 

I suspect my leafs are weak as well. I haul tools on occasion, and need to upgrade. My mechanic brother suggested coilovers. which IMO is overkill.

Any economical suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Wrecker...Pathy leafs.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

if you have a 2" lift I'll sell you mine for cheap + shipping. I'm pulling them off next week.


----------



## Rklnd Upstr (Oct 17, 2010)

thanks guys

truck is stock. I think I would like to start with some better rear shocks. The new ones I bought dont dampen the bounce at all. I guess I got what I paid for.


----------



## Rklnd Upstr (Oct 17, 2010)

any suggestions on shocks/coilovers?


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

You can't go wrong with Pathfinder leaf springs....try Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market 
it'll be the cheapest way to upgrade!


----------



## 2red4u (Sep 21, 2010)

Don't get monroe sensa craps, super hard ride. I get car sick now with all the bumpy roads in Vermont. I'v been told you dont want to go harder then OEM. Don't just get what ever, thats what I did and am paying for it.


----------



## Rklnd Upstr (Oct 17, 2010)

I got new my new kyb's. in the mail. The springs do need replacing. Should I hold of on putting the new shocks on, till my springs are replaced? The rides is really bad! Also what can I expect with the pathy springs?

thanks


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Pathy springs will be a bit more stiff...and you will be able to haul a heavier load.


----------

